# Top of Radiator/Relay/Top of Intercooler Bracket.



## lancepar (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy New year All.

Are there any DIYers on here that can answer my question about the suspension bracket mentioned in the subject on a 2005 Fiat Ducato.

It looks the same as the ones fitted to the Citroen Relay and the Peugeot Boxer cabs, part no.132127, but is it?

Any body know for sure?

Cheers

8)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Did you find out?


----------

